# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  T3 sources

## Emi189

I know its against rules to post sources, but can someone message me where to get legit t3 internationally (Im in Switzerland)

Thanks in advance 💪💪💪

----------


## clarky.

> I know it’s against rules to post sources, but can someone message me where to get legit t3 internationally (I’m in Switzerland)
> 
> Thanks in advance


Your asking for bother here Emi, why not just research and look a reviews! This is only your 2nd post and your asking for a source. 

If you get scammed it is nothing to do with the forum.

----------


## redz

Unfortunately this is the exact post that scammers are looking for. Look into research Chem companies on google.

----------


## Luttrj

What it's T3? :AaGreen22:

----------

